# Adult dumerals boa price



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Ho I've had a look at classifieds on various websites and can't seem to find any information on what the asking price is for an adult female dumerals boa is.
Can anybody point me in the right direction, even a ballpark figure.
And yes comes with correct paperwork.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

£150 to 200


----------



## The1972 (Sep 10, 2021)

Adults with paperwork are moving up in price, between £500- £1000. a pair for nice examples


----------

